# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## mirassol

Hello to everyone.
Also i want to add that i am very cross with myself that i hadn't found this site earlier.

Kind regards

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

Glad you found it. Better late than never...right?

----------


## mirassol

Indeed.
Thanks Arlette

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi mirassol,

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

